# Faeit 212 Gone?



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Checked Faeit a few minutes ago, and it said it's been deleted, and given me the 'blog not found' page. A few hours ago, it was on. Anyone any idea what's going on?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Bell of Lost Souls is down too, and they're both BlogSpot sites.. so its probably a database error on their end.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I was gonna say, just noticed these two have gone and thought GW had organised some cyber attack to stop them revealing so many rumours


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> I was gonna say, just noticed these two have gone and thought GW had organised some cyber attack to stop them revealing so many rumours


if BOK is still up then this is considerably more likely :grin:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

and here I was thinking that it was fucked up since Im stuck in Norway working....:laugh:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> if BOK is still up then this is considerably more likely :grin:


Very likely. lol. Infact, they probably hired BoK to do it knowing the crap they come out with. lol.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

DMCA note to take down Natfka

Ummm.. uhoh?

Edit: Okay.. BoLs forums are still up, they've said on them theres an error on Googles side that's taken down their page and several other blogs... yet, people are saying they've checked none GW related blogs on the BlogSpot and they're still up...

Also, several 40k blogs have said they've come under heavy spam attacks from china.

The plot thickens.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nooooooo why the world (GW) so cruel.this was one my fav sites.wonder if Natfka knows.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

revilo44 said:


> Nooooooo why the world (GW) so cruel.this was one my fav sites.wonder if Natfka knows.


His last post was he was off to a tournament I believe.. so if he does know, it maybe that he can't fix it.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

If they go after us then I will be like


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

When I got there I get the message that the blog has been removed.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well that's interesting so GW is now taking it in their hands to remove belishes apon they're company with the iron fist of a spacemarine  bit odd that they are both down though wonder what the servers Are up to.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

revilo44 said:


> If they go after us then I will be like


That right there, is Logaan after several mugs of coffee :laugh:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I was like









But hey, you probably shouldn't host something like that on a blog space with a ToS. Those guys will take down anything in the blink of an eye off of any baseless accusation or complaint.

Moral of the story: Host your own shit


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Battman said:


> Well that's interesting so GW is now taking it in their hands to remove belishes apon they're company with the iron fist of a spacemarine  bit odd that they are both down though wonder what the servers Are up to.


I suspect it's the DMCA thing. It's not that GW are suddenly on some massive anti-blogger witch hunt, but recently Faeit posted what were basically direct photocopies of entire pages of this month's W.D. which has only just come out. As I understand the way DMCA works, the person responsible gets a very short window to take down the infringing content before the site gets canned, and if Nafka is away, that's what has happened here. BoLS is probably the victim of the ISP getting a little carried away.

I imagine we should get BoLS back fairly soon, but Faeit might well have overstepped the mark with this one. It's the reason Heresy comes down so hard on exact point values or verbatim rules-quoting; it doesn't take much before the DMCA hammer comes down.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Found this over at Dakka, it seems GW has killed Faeit

http://www.chillingeffects.org/dmca512c/notice.cgi?NoticeID=928410


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Found this over at Dakka, it seems GW has killed Faeit
> 
> http://www.chillingeffects.org/dmca512c/notice.cgi?NoticeID=928410


Not exactly. A DMCA request compels the host of the infringing content to take it down- this allows them 'safe harbour' status so they won't get sued for hosting it. In this case, GW have used DMCA to ask Google to take down the Faeit piece which featured 19 whole scanned pages of White Dwarf. Google have taken the quick 'n dirty option and taken the whole blog offline, and, it seems, killed BoLS in the backwash.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Found this over at Dakka, it seems GW has killed Faeit
> 
> http://www.chillingeffects.org/dmca512c/notice.cgi?NoticeID=928410


I posted that earlier... well, a link to it...

But yeah... not looking good. Though interestingly, its only just gone down and the date on the notice is the 22nd.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Intense.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

This is why rumors sites need to be very careful about how and when they post material.

WD pages prior to the WD release is not going to go down very well.

Another will pop up pretty quickly and likely the same person.

BoLs seems a little over the top, but if they posted similar then they have likely been hit with the same hammer.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Bols still up, only the front page thats down.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Firewolf said:


> >> Bols still up, only the front page thats down.


Bigred changed the domain to point at their forum (hosted elsewhere) the blog was on blogger if I see it right and that bit has gone, where is the question, but looking like google axed it by association.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

posting 17 pages?, well yes that's going to get you taken down


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

This is a shame, I liked going over to Faeit and seeing what Natfka was posting over there. It's unfortunately a risk you take if running on something like blogspot, where they can always hit you with a terms of service violation if they get any complaints. On the other hand, I can totally understand why he stuck with a service like that - organising and paying for your own hosting could turn running a high traffic blog into a fairly expensive and time consuming hobby.

Hopefully Natfka will be back in some form or another soon enough - I'm sure he'd rather it hadn't happened when he's meant to be enjoying a week away gaming, though.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

We don't actually know what is going on as yet do we?


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> We don't actually know what is going on as yet do we?


Not really, no - guess we won't know more for sure until Natfka does. His video says technical problems, so hopefully it is just that.

EDIT: There was a later video, which doesn't say it directly but sounds a bit like it was related to the DCMA notice as he talks about being more careful about what is posted.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

From what I can gather, both got the DCMA's, but it was for individual posts to be removed, as you'd expect... 



> Via Bell of Lost souls Big Red / Larry.
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...





> Via Naftka:
> 
> the notices I have received from Blogger are for individual posts, and declares that those particular posts are removed to draft status. Nothing from either Games Workshop or Blogger about the removal of the blog itself.
> 
> ...





Can't find anything else yet on the subject, so guess we'll have to stay tuned.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Lets face it......these guys do a better job advertising GW products than GW themselves. And for free. Last minute unveiling doesnt generate interest like a snowball and lets face it, they aint cheap, and gives you no time to set money aside for an $80 new flier or tank. When I found out the Templars were getting a Stormraven (a month or two in advance, thank you Faeit) I -PLANNED AHEAD- to free up those funds and make that big purchase. I make good money but I still have bills to pay; Im not a little kid who is going to make an impulse buy. Its piss poor, its sloppy, its not helping sales, its been said a million times before, and Im out.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

d3m01iti0n said:


> Lets face it......these guys do a better job advertising GW products than GW themselves. And for free. Last minute unveiling doesnt generate interest like a snowball and lets face it, they aint cheap, and gives you no time to set money aside for an $80 new flier or tank. When I found out the Templars were getting a Stormraven (a month or two in advance, thank you Faeit) I -PLANNED AHEAD- to free up those funds and make that big purchase. I make good money but I still have bills to pay; Im not a little kid who is going to make an impulse buy. Its piss poor, its sloppy, its not helping sales, its been said a million times before, and Im out.


GW was around long before Faeit212 and will be around long after it, it seems, besides they dont generate or research anything they publish, they just repost stuff from other sources or that is mailed to them from "sources".


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

BoLS is back up, at least


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I quit buying GW products awhile back because of increased price and hostility toward the community, but I still checked faeit on occasion just to see what is up with GW out of habit (and really have been hoping to see that GWS was bought out by hasbro). But now it seems that GWS has shut down the last bastion of my interest in their product.

I came on here just to see what happened, but I already knew that GWS was responsible. What a waste. Good bye forever GWS.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Eleven said:


> I quit buying GW products awhile back because of increased price and hostility toward the community, but I still checked faeit on occasion just to see what is up with GW out of habit (and really have been hoping to see that GWS was bought out by hasbro). But now it seems that GWS has shut down the last bastion of my interest in their product.
> 
> I came on here just to see what happened, but I already knew that GWS was responsible. What a waste. Good bye forever GWS.


well thanks for sharing that with us, but really there was no need


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Natfka has another video up confirming that he'll have a site back up and running, hopefully next week. His normal news and rumours will be resuming at faeit212.com


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Nice to know he'll be back and shouldn't be able to be taken down again when he is.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Nice to know he'll be back and shouldn't be able to be taken down again when he is.


Hes Passed his Well be back roll and now has feel no pain also?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

dirty-dog- said:


> Hes Passed his Well be back roll and now has feel no pain also?


Maybe more like Eternal Warrior.


----------



## VonMarlon (Apr 18, 2011)

If I were GW, I wouldn't mess with Nafka. Cool demeanor but with that hint of 'I will eat your face if you mess with me again' look in his eye. Would make a good Bond Villain I think. :scare:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Soo.. his new website logo will be him sitting in a highbacked throne, stroking a pet squigg with the motto 'No GW, I expect you to die'.


----------



## VonMarlon (Apr 18, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Soo.. his new website logo will be him sitting in a highbacked throne, stroking a pet squigg with the motto 'No GW, I expect you to die'.


Please, please, please let it be so! :clapping:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Bond Villain?

Sounds like a batty boy to me. He'd look more at home stroking a rampant rabbit with a cocked wrist.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Bond Villain?
> 
> Sounds like a batty boy to me. He'd look more at home stroking a rampant rabbit with a cocked wrist.


Jezlad, please can you contain a warning before you post, that's the third time now I've snorted cider across my laptop!! :alcoholic:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

GrizBe said:


> Soo.. his new website logo will be him sitting in a highbacked throne, stroking a pet squigg with the motto 'No GW, I expect you to die'.


Why? This knob is their best advertisement, I bet GW are shaking in their boots because they "have to deal with me now".... FFS


----------



## VonMarlon (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow! Did Nafka table you guys in a game or something?


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Why? This knob is their best advertisement, I bet GW are shaking in their boots because they "have to deal with me now".... FFS


I think you're taking that out of context a bit. What he says is (with allowance for some of it being a bit muttered, and me trying to transcribe it)



> We will not be under the control of anyone, so Google wont be able to just shut us down for any reason and GW will have to directly contact me so we will have to have further discussion about what they want. So if they have a complaint, then they'll have to talk and we'll have to talk. And those talks, well, we'll talk about them right on the site... And if that goes in that direction then we'll find out what they say and what they want to say


While you could take it as a veiled threat that the dirty laundry will be aired in public (since he points out that he'll be able to post details of the discussion on the site), then I think that rather than being him saying "Oh, they'll never dare tackle me directly!", it's more him airing a general frustration that Google were able to hit the off switch for the whole blog as a result of a complaint about one specific post (presumably in combination with whatever the previous complaints were - he does state that there were previous notices), and that neither Google or GW will enter into any discussion about it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> Bond Villain?
> 
> Sounds like a batty boy to me. He'd look more at home stroking a rampant rabbit with a cocked wrist.


Classic! :laugh:


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Any more updates? Havent seen anything yet, technical problems still?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Apparently he's aiming to have the new site up on Monday.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

For anyone still keeping track and wanting to know whats happening, Naftka posted up this vid on his youtube channel:






Basically, for those too lazy to watch, he was wanting the page to be up yesterday, but the web desiger he's working with is apparently 'really busy'... soo, it may take a week for the new site to be up. However, when it is up, there will be far more content then the old site. Faeit 212 on steroids to quote Naftka.

I say... hurry the fuck up. You've got fans waiting and we don't want excuses.. go fill your sock with pool balls and beat the designer guy till he pulls his thumb out of his butt and gets on with it.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Please, Eldar pics, let there be Eldar pics!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, where is the blog?! come on already!!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

temp blog is up for now


----------



## tirnaog (Jan 28, 2010)

where?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

tirnaog said:


> where?


http://faeit.blogspot.com

His post was the link.


----------

